

NASA’s open source projects - rohitarondekar
http://code.nasa.gov/

======
mturmon
This is a step forward. Earlier NASA open-source had to be released only on
open channel:

<http://www.openchannelsoftware.com/cosmic/>

This is not workable because it wasn't possible for non-NASA developers to
contribute back.

This one-way system resulted in other software being released piecemeal,
outside the above process, e.g.

<http://oodt.apache.org/>

Doing even this took a lot of work.

------
nn2
I bet a Fortran unit testing framework is something the HN readership has been
waiting for.

------
bugsbunnyak
This optimization framework caught my eye: <https://github.com/nasa/OpenMDAO-
Framework>

I'm always on the lookout for science-related Python projects from name-brand
places, as well as projects that use Enthought's Traits library. (I would
prefer to do my work in Python most of the time, but the powers-that-be insist
on Matlab, so I'm trying to compile use examples as ammunition..).

------
rvkennedy
If you liked that, then check out this ESA project, Space Trajectory Analysis:
<http://sourceforge.net/projects/sta/>

It really needs a better UI but the possibilites are endless - you can design
your own space missions, flybys, moonshots, anything really.

------
Mizza
Is that.. bootstrap?!

~~~
jrgifford
It is.

------
yread
this one looks particularly interesting <http://goworldwind.org/features/>

\- free maps

\- crossplatform

It can calculate Terrain conforming shapes, volumes anad airspaces and line of
sight

------
sakai
This is great. It would be nice if there was a "project description" field
however in addition to the names: [<http://code.nasa.gov/projects/>].

The projects are fairly esoteric and span a broad range of fields:

* Conflict Prevention Bands

* General Mission Analysis Tool (GMAT) version 2011A

* Goddard Satellite Data Simulation Unit

------
TechNewb
Open source Constellation.

------
bitcracker
Any stellar constellation software recommended?

I looked around the links but unfortunately there wasn't any stellar
constellation software. Could anyone recommend an open source software which
is able to compute constellations (visible from earth) of arbitrary history
which absolute accuracy?

~~~
kakali
Not quite what you're looking for, but there is Spice.

<http://naif.jpl.nasa.gov/naif/toolkit.html>

It is used for general astrometry (coordinate frame transfer and time
references). It also can help you point your camera in the right spot as it
can model relativity. AGI's STK is basically a wrapper around this JPL
product.

~~~
bitcracker
Thanks, I'll have a long close look at it.

------
Mizza
I hope they release a lot of cool libraries that we can repurpose. Physics
engines?

~~~
maaku
Most of those aren't actually done at NASA, but at university centers with
NASA funding and are already open source. Typically they are large,
monolithic, un-extensible Fortran 77 programs though :(

------
samuel1604
wasn't openstack a Nasa project?

~~~
kakali
Collaboration I think. It was for NASA's cloud infrastructure called 'Nebula'.
Those developers have moved on and have now started 2 new companies.

